# Support AW! Colorado Gives Day Dec 9th



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Bump. The 9th is rapidly approaching. Be generous with your river support!


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Today is the day! It's tax deductible, will help secure access and water in Colorado's rivers and we'll try not to get you shot with ill conceived legal advice


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I like that idea!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Got my personal donation on the way, Evan!

Thanks for all you do, and MB is proud to support AW!

-AH


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

*2015*

Bump - It's Colorado Gives Day again! If you are able, support AW this year!

It's tax deductible, will help secure access and water in Colorado's rivers and we'll try not to get you shot with ill conceived legal advice. 

Support American Whitewater's Colorado River Program on Colorado Gives Day

Thanks!


----------

